# Kompaktwasserkühlung für Lancool k62



## Michixxx (16. Dezember 2011)

*Kompaktwasserkühlung für Lancool k62*

Hi!

Ich suche für mein Gehöuse Lancool k62 eine Kompaktwasserkühlung. Habe an die Corsair H100 gedacht, da ein 3930k @ ca. 4.5 Ghz kühl laufen sollte. Da ich eigentlich nicht die sehr leisen 2x 140cm am Deckel ersetzen will, wollte ich fragen ob es nicht eine andere Möglichkeit gäbe die zu monitieren.

MFG
Michi


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung für Lancool k62*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## Michixxx (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung für Lancool k62*

Kan ich also ohne Mods den Radiator nicht nach ausen legen?


----------

